
Ask HN: YC Application Video Views - ajmegna
How many times has your YC application video been viewed?
======
endswapper
For me, I think it is 2.

My guess is that you are asking because you have a limited number of views. My
assumption is that videos are captured and used internally by YC. This
assumption is based on the fact that videos from previous applications are
available on HN even though I have deleted them from Youtube. I believe the
view count was the same or similar for previous applications. Also, the
pattern I have seen is that views accumulated almost immediately after
submitting the application, and then none after that.

~~~
ajmegna
Thanks!

